# Gloves - Full Fingered?



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi Guys

Im looking for some full fingered gloves for lifting weights. Any recommendations?

I saw a bloke at the gym with some latex style gloves (the latex was only on the palm of the gloves) - they did look kinda like gardening gloves, but had the logo 'SPORTS' something printed on the top, any idea?

Thanks folks!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Are you willing to pay a tenner for the sports logo? :confused1:

I just use some Dewalt ones(free off my brother).


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Nike golf gloves ?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

why use gloves? want to keep ur baby soft hands? ha

ditch the idea and train without.


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

Im not concerned about the logo, the gloves simply look comfortable.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=work+gloves&_sacat=0&_odkw=showa+work+gloves&_osacat=0&_from=R40


----------

